# Specialized Rime MTB Shoe



## vinnyl26 (Apr 3, 2007)

Just curious if anyone has had any experience with this shoe. Opinions please


----------



## teleken (Jul 22, 2005)

Not specifically the shoe but I did learn the weights listed on their web site are per shoe so if weight is a factor when comparing do some math.
Maybe this is normal for everybody (many ski makers do it too).


----------



## vinnyl26 (Apr 3, 2007)

Naa, weight has never been a factor for me. I am not racing and I want a good comfortable shoe that I can also hike-a-bike in


----------



## bde1024 (Feb 14, 2005)

Love my Rimes. Used them all of last year, they fit true to size and wear well. Just the right amount of flex for the occasional hike-a-bike. All mountain bike shoes should have Vibram rubber soles like these. I've heard of issues with the BOA closure on other shoes, but mine have been perfectly reliable.


----------



## markom (Jan 21, 2004)

Rimes seem to have different fit from other Specialized shoes. I have Sports and Comp MTBs which I like a lot and and wanted to get Rimes but they just did not fit my feet. 
Went with Shimano M162s instead - they have almost as nice sole as Rime but fit my feet better.


----------



## CWnSWCO (Apr 24, 2012)

The Rimes work pretty well if you're looking for a shoe with a solid sole for times when you have to hike/walk.
Most of the trails I ride are very rocky, so durable soles are required.

The Rimes work for this BUT, I have had to warranty three pairs. On two pairs, the sole started to peel off after about two months. On a third pair, one of the straps ripped right in half while tightening the shoe (after about a week's use). 

Luckily, the local dealer and Specialized have been very good about warrantying these shoes. 

When they work, they work well. My current pair is going on 5 months probably and show no sign of problems.

Great shoes. But, wouldn't trust them on a week-long trip in the backcountry.

I'm considering trying some of Pearl Izumi shoes with durable soles next time.


----------



## dremags (Apr 5, 2007)

I bought a pair after getting blisters from my S-works on the hike a bike in Leadville. They are super comfortable and walk great. The sole has a pealed up a little around the cleat area but doesn't seem to cause any problems. I do prefer the s-works for just riding but, these are the ones I use for endurance where there may be some hiking.


----------



## EightEleven (Mar 26, 2013)

Gotta say, used my brand new Rime today, they work stellar! Very comfortable, looking forward to many years of use!


----------



## ALS650L (Apr 19, 2009)

I used a set most of last season, very pleased with them, no issues at all.


----------

